# Nubian Doe Kidding Thread



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

So, bred to Score for April 1st is Nanaimo. 
3 yr old doe, this will be her second kidding. Last kidding I believe she had twin does. Buck was black/white with frosted ears. Picture was taken today. 
So......
How many?
Genders of kid(s)?
Colors?
Date? 
And time of day? 
Let's see how this goes


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm guessing twins, 1 doe, 1 buck. Colored like their dam, kidding on time, 2:00 in the morning.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Two does and a buck! A buck and doe will look like the sire, the other doe will look like the dam


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

2 doelings @ 10am. Colors: black w/frosted ears and the other like their dam


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Being optimistic (since I'm obviously having a doe year... NOT :lol: ) I will say twins, 1 buck, 1 doe. Both black and white w/spots. Kidding 2 days late, 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I say twins too  she's a pretty gal! No guesses on the rest lol  
she's a pretty gal!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lacie, thank you so much for that optimistic outlook :lol:

Skyla, thanks! I'm pretty pleased with how she looks this year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would be too


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll put pics of Brielle up in a bit, we have snow here :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yuck.... We are supposed to be getting some Sunday/Monday..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Twin does on April 2nd!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh yuck.... We are supposed to be getting some Sunday/Monday..


The goats hate it, I hate it, we all hate it :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup!! :lol: haha!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

No pics of Brielle today, it's still snowing!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sneak peak of Brielle's udder!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh looking good!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks ! I thought so! Can't wait to see when it's all full


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Me either!! Lol! Who's this one again?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Me either!! Lol! Who's this one again?


She's one of the 3 I got out of CA last year, don't you have my website?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahh...
I think so lol! It's in my emails lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ahh...
> I think so lol! It's in my emails lol


PM'd you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Got it


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I dot think I have your website


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

PM'd ya Dee


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

1 week until expected kidding date


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't wait to see how she turns out


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nanaimo is currently on day 147, udders getting much fuller and the more I look at her, I wouldn't be surprised if she just had a single...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

what's your website?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> what's your website?


PM'd you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's bred to score right?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

thank you!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's bred to score right?


Yes, all the kids from this breeding will be retained.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> thank you!!


No problem! Hope you enjoy looking through it


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What is your website as well?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll PM ya


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 148...no real changes, I'm thinking she's going to do as Lacie said and go late.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Galaxy went on 151. Shoulda named the kid Bacardi!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

my goat was with the buck for a month so I have no idea when she is due. AHHHHH!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> my goat was with the buck for a month so I have no idea when she is due. AHHHHH!!


I have a doe that was in with the buck twice, the first time she would have been due today , she doesn't look anywhere near close so I'm guessing she'll go on her second date which is the 11th.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Day 148...no real changes, I'm thinking she's going to do as Lacie said and go late.


Or she'll throw a curve ball and you'll be looking out the window, wondering what the heck are those things flopping around outside :lol: *cough* babette *cough* :lol: She had hard ligs and no udder the night prior, then I wake up, look out the window and she has twins!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

More like floppy frozen things :lol: we're having a blizzard so I hope she waits lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Update On Nanaimo: 
Ligs are still present, her udder is not tight at all, acting completely normal....my guess is that she's not going today...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

what does it mean with ligs? like how do you know if they're present or not?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's a link that will explain it better than I can, they feel like tight rubber bands when they're present, when they're not, they're still there, you just can't feel them.

http://tyny.com/ligaments.html


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

okay thanks!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

3 pregnant ladies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good! 

Hey, how do you like that pitchfork? I was thinking of grabbing one at work, they look pretty nifty lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

They're pretty handy, super durable too. I'd definitely give them a thumbs up lol. The one in pic has been ran over by our tractor...and a truck... Still in decent condition lol


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

they're gorgeous!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Who's e middle doe?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> 3 pregnant ladies <3
> View attachment 106189


This pic made me smile...I needed that today!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Who's e middle doe?


That's Nanaimo silly


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> This pic made me smile...I needed that today!


Awe, I'm glad :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> They're pretty handy, super durable too. I'd definitely give them a thumbs up lol. The one in pic has been ran over by our tractor...and a truck... Still in decent condition lol


Haha! Nice! Ill be picking up one of them then! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's Nanaimo silly


Ah I see lol! Who's the light brown one??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I really like your barn! I want it


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ah I see lol! Who's the light brown one??


Brielle, does no one look at my website :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol oh ya, I forgot I looked at your site


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Hey, Lindsey, what's your website? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Hey, Lindsey, what's your website? :lol:


Oh my gosh, I cannot believe...never mind :lol:
I'll PM you


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Hey! I like your goats a lot! And they're Nubians! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I need your website too!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Hey! I like your goats a lot! And they're Nubians! :lol:


Why thank you  that's quite a compliment coming from you :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I need your website too!


PM'd ya


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nanaimo looks like she may be giving those kids up late tonight...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! Can't wait to see!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yes...I am under a *Moon* *Spell*

I love them both!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any progress?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope, nothin yet.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

We're getting some light contractions!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

yay!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, darn the luck she had twin bucks. 1 looks like sire and the other looks like he's adopted :lol:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

about the adopted one, not trying to be rude!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Either way it sucks lol, was really hoping for a doe kid out of this breeding.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Taken at 2 hours old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure is cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Karen 

Any name suggestions anyone? This lil guy is here to stay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh snazzy little guy!!
I think you should send him to me  LOL!
Who's the sire again? I was just looking at your site last night too...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh snazzy little guy!!
> I think you should send him to me  LOL!
> Who's the sire again? I was just looking at your site last night too...


You can have the other one :lol: 
This ones mine lol, he's sired by Score, the reference buck on the herdsire page of my website


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*sigh* fine ;P lol

Oh nice!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh bummer! Maybe I wasn't being optimistic enough?  That spotted guy is cool though! 
I had another buck born today too, so my tally thus far is 8 bucks to 4 does.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh bummer! Maybe I wasn't being optimistic enough?  That spotted guy is cool though!
> I had another buck born today too, so my tally thus far is 8 bucks to 4 does.


Yes, it's all your fault :lol:
He's pretty big too, his brother is tiny compared to him.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, Brielle ended up kidding tonight, and the result...drumroll please! Twin does!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Cute buckling! Who was Brielle bred to? Where are the pix!?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Cute buckling! Who was Brielle bred to? Where are the pix!?


She was bred to Rhythm, she wasn't supposed to be due until the 11th but pulled a trick lol, guess she did take the first time, which means she went on day 155. You'll have to wait for pics, I'm exhausted  but the girls took to the bottle real well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh ok, I know, you didn't want to send that little boy to me so you could send these two GIRLS to me!! ;D lol!!
Congrats on twin does! Can't wait to see pics?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I had another buck born today too, so my tally thus far is 8 bucks to 4 does.


Out of who?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That buck kid is gorgeous!
Congrats on the does!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys  and Skyla, that isn't gonna happen  lol
Morning baby goat pile!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> Out of who?


Buffy, so nobody important :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks guys  and Skyla, that isn't gonna happen  lol
> Morning baby goat pile!
> View attachment 106369


You know deep down you want to  LOL!! They sure are super cute though!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No, really you want to send them to me
You feel sorry for me because I only have one floppy eared goat and I need more:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, Margaret, she feels bad for me cause I lost all my floppy eared ones  I need more lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

You lost all your Nubians Skyla?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I feel sorry for neither of you...except you Skyla, the pain of having all those goats with no ears must be terrible :lol:
Funny thing...I think one of the girls has a moonspot, what do you guys think? I have no idea where it would have came from tho


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

See how it grows out and you will know, what color is it at the roots?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Duh, don't know why I didn't think of that lol, it's definitely darker at the roots, so I'm thinking it'll just go away with age. Would have been cool if it had been a moonspot tho!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: I love my Munchie ears! Or lack there of... Lol! 

Dee we had some trouble with the Nubians... Three of the does had to be rehomed, and the replacement for I bought passed away. So I sold my buck and I will just try again with them at some point...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: I love my Munchie ears! Or lack there of... Lol!
> 
> Dee we had some trouble with the Nubians... Three of the does had to be rehomed, and the replacement for I bought passed away. So I sold my buck and I will just try again with them at some point...


Oh no! Three had to be rehomed? So sorry! I love my two Nubian girls  Well, one is 1/4 Lamancha but she looks more nubian and sounds it when she wants to...lol


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I love Nubians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh no! Three had to be rehomed? So sorry! I love my two Nubian girls  Well, one is 1/4 Lamancha but she looks more nubian and sounds it when she wants to...lol


Yeah, this was last spring that I 'lost' all my does.. Sold the buck late summer.. 
Yeah, I loved them too  miss them lots.. But they have a fantastic home! 

My mom wasn't a huge fan, so I'll have to wait till I have my own place to get back into them lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: I love my Munchie ears! Or lack there of... Lol!
> 
> Dee we had some trouble with the Nubians... Three of the does had to be rehomed, and the replacement for I bought passed away. So I sold my buck and I will just try again with them at some point...


Sorry to hear that... I probably won't buy any more Nubians until I have my own place either.. Their voices have gotten me into trouble a few times..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd never had a nubian, but I can tell you Nigerians are talkers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine weren't really talkers... Like Kat said, my NDs talked more haha! One of the Nubian yearlings yelled a lot at night after she kidded, but that was the only time I had trouble with them being loud..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Update on Nanaimo & the kids: Kids are bouncy, healthy, growing already! And busy being annoying bottle babies…Nanaimo however has come down with mastitis, honestly, if it's not one thing, it's the other with this doe. Last year udder congestion and now this  Treating with teat infusions…hopefully it hasn't gone too far and her udder will be ok.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor girl! 
Hopefully you caught it in time.. It's not a fun thing to deal with that's for sure


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I know! Ugh, I was so not looking forward to this lol. There's no flakes in the milk but she's definitely got mastitis :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a doe with it once... Wasn't fun... She had some blood in the milk, and a few clots, but not what I had expected for mastitis... Her only other symptom was she went off feed... No temp, not hot udder, no udder discoloration...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That sucks.... Sorry you have to deal with that..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah...hopefully it'll clear up.


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson (Mar 31, 2016)

I say twins, both girls (so far this year I've had 14 girls and only 6 boys, so I'm thinking it's a girl year, lol) Kid tomorrow, at 1pm. One girl will look like the sire and one like the dam.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Audrey_Gunderson said:


> I say twins, both girls (so far this year I've had 14 girls and only 6 boys, so I'm thinking it's a girl year, lol) Kid tomorrow, at 1pm. One girl will look like the sire and one like the dam.


She already kidded, twin bucks but thank you for posting!


----------

